# Welcome Bruce Richardson



## Scott Cairns (Dec 18, 2004)

Id like to extend a welcome to Bruce Richardson.

His knowledge and experience will be a valuable asset to this forum.

I also happen to like his humour. (please tell us more about the co-eds Bruce )


----------



## lux (Dec 18, 2004)

welcome Bruce!

Luca


----------



## Beel (Dec 20, 2004)

*Welcome indeed*

Oh cool ! Bruce is here.
Well, though he is a mighty mac hater he is one of the smartest guys in the business.

Welcome !

Best 
Holger


----------



## handz (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Welcome indeed*



Beel said:


> Oh cool ! Bruce is here.
> Well, though he is a mighty mac hater he is one of the smartest guys in the business.
> 
> Welcome !
> ...




All mac haters are welcomed!!!


----------



## Lex (Dec 20, 2004)

hahaha...cool...

Bruce is here!

Welcome Bruce..

aLex


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 20, 2004)

Wait a second now... How do we know Bruce is *really* amongst us? Scott, do you have photographic proof? DNA testing anyone? Until I see some kind of heat-trace, or a fairly long rant against all things non-Giga, I'm going to hold off my welcome... :wink:

PS: Co-eds?!! 

PPS: Is it true that Bruce is thinking of buying an iPod??? :shock:


----------



## Scott Cairns (Dec 20, 2004)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Wait a second now... How do we know Bruce is *really* amongst us? Scott, do you have photographic proof? DNA testing anyone? Until I see some kind of heat-trace, or a fairly long rant against all things non-Giga, I'm going to hold off my welcome... :wink:
> 
> PS: Co-eds?!!
> 
> PPS: Is it true that Bruce is thinking of buying an iPod??? :shock:



Hehehe. You're right of course Ned.  I just saw at one point that our newest member was Bruce Richardson. Its probably some other Bruce Richardson from Omaha Nebraska wondering what all the fuss is about! :wink:


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 20, 2004)

Welcome http://www.sanctusangelis.com/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=172 (Bruce)! :D

PolarBear


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 20, 2004)

Interesting that Bruce himself is absent from this thread. Maybe he's not really here


----------



## fv (Dec 20, 2004)

If so, his ears much be burning  he he he


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow I feel deprived - I never had a welcome post where I myself wasn't participating. LOL - must be a popular guy  

Anyway - welcome where ever your are - excuse the mess here, we're picking up the pieces from a net worm attack.


----------



## elith (Dec 25, 2004)

PPS: Is it true that Bruce is thinking of buying an iPod??? :shock:[/quote]

I?m not really shure, but I remember some topic at NSS , where Bruce wrote about his Ipod :wink: 

Elith


----------

